# Trend microjig clearance



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more , stolen from BT3Central, good deal IMO


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more , stolen from BT3Central, goOd deal IMO


This one is interesting. Sears put up a huge banner saying reduced shipping to Canada. Sears Canada has exclusive rights to the name and marques for Sears in Canada and the two are supposed to work together. I guess Sears USA must be in real trouble to try to take over the Canadian market.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Must only show up for you canadians, I can't see anything related to Canada when I click on that link


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Must only show up for you canadians, I can't see anything related to Canada when I click on that link


Yup, I have a Canadian IP address and that's a huge flag to US vendors.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

So whats your point exactly, either you like the deal or not, tryin to wrap my head around your post excactly what your post reply is about,who cares wether Canada Sears has a problem with it or American Sears are tryin to get canadian business, the post relates to a deal ,not biz in USA or Canada


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm intrqued by it's uses seems real handy if it squares up true


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

paduke said:


> I'm intrqued by it's uses seems real handy if it squares up true


Hi Bill:

It's easily replaced by four sticks.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> So whats your point exactly, either you like the deal or not, tryin to wrap my head around your post excactly what your post reply is about,who cares wether Canada Sears has a problem with it or American Sears are tryin to get canadian business, the post relates to a deal ,not biz in USA or Canada


Typically, we cannot buy from Sears USA because of contractual agreements with Sears Canada. In the past, Sears USA (except in border towns) has never acknowledged that Canada even existed. Since the downturn in the US most companies in the US have "discovered" Canada. It seems that Sears is joining the club but is prepared to try to kill Sears Canada to attempt to survive.

Now, all of a sudden, we're the object of everyone's affection. We're not used to it and personally, I'm suspicious.

You're right. All you did was point out a good deal. All I did was to give a heads up to fellow Canadians that such a "good deal" was available to us.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

N.a.f.t.a.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> N.a.f.t.a.



?????????????

to quote a famous Australian. "please explain".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) —

==


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> N.a.f.t.a.


North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) covers only goods manufactured in the US, Mexico and Canada. It doesn't allow for products made in China or elsewhere and sold through a US outlet. Strangely it does allow for car parts made in Japan and assembled into a car in the US.

The "interest in Canada" is vendor specific and only a recent phenomenon thus the skepticism. It wasn't long ago that "not available outside of the contiguous 48 states" was a common label on many web sites.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Apparently Ron you seem to think the global downturn in all economies leaves out you guys in Canada, however ya'll seem to enjoy buying more american made products than most. Like I said before instead of hijacking my thread on a bargain bin subject if you have issues with the contigious 48 states then start another thread about it please , otherwise this is about a bargain for folks on an item you apparently seem to think 4 sticks will take care of


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Apparently Paul you seem to think the global downturn in all economies leaves out you guys in Canada, however ya'll seem to enjoy buying more american made products than most. Like I said before instead of hijacking my thread on a bargain bin subject if you have issues with the contigious 48 states then start another thread about it please , otherwise this is about a bargain for folks on an item you apparently seem to think 4 sticks will take care of



I am trying to locate the "Paul" you reference above -- Not this Paul - I am staying out of this Cat fight... :nhl_checking:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry Paul, No cat fight just tryin to keep the post on point


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

For future reference, please be aware that Bargain Bin posts are strictly for posting the deal and not for any other discussion but on the deal itself. If you want to discuss the product or any other information regarding the company in question please create a thread in the appropriate discussion forum. If you want to discuss another deal, please create a new thread. Thanks!


----------

